

The largest climate rally in US history tells Obama not to be a fossil fool. - ramisms
http://stream.aljazeera.com/story/201302182241-0022553

======
api
Hate to be another to point this out but: does it matter at this point? Even
if we turned off the USA, China and India would still tip us far past 400ppm
by 2050.

Those two, as well as most of the developing world, seem to have _zero_
interest in doing anything whatsoever about CO2. The entire movement to curb
CO2 seems exclusively American and European, with a small amount of
participation from Japan.

